# Additional Cigar Reviews - Revisiting the Cuban Montecristo No. 2



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It's no secret the Cuban Montecristo No. 2 is one of, if not the world's most popular Cuban cigar. Personally I'd never found it to be ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Revisiting the Cuban Montecristo No. 2


----------

